# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  دبابه الحسين الاردنيه

## احساس المطر

تعمل القوات المسلحة الاردنيه (JAF) حاليا على تطوير وتحديث مدفع دبابة التشالينجر عيار 120ملم المحلزن لعدم توفر ذخيرة لهذا النوع من المدافع واستبدالها بمدافع من النوع الاملس عيار 120 ملم القادر على رماية ذخيره الناتو المتصله من خلال برنامج شامل لتصبح دبابة تشالنجربمستوى الدبابات الميدانيه الحديثة الصنع ويشمل هذا البرنامج تحديث وتطوير كل من نظام البرج كهربائياً والكترونيا ليصبح يعمل بالنظام الرقمي بدلا من النظام التمثيلي القديم وهذا يؤدي الى السرعة في انجاز المهمات كما ويشمل تحديث وتطوير كل من نظام التحكم بالرمايه ونظام التعبئة والخزن للذخيرة ولوحات عرض المعركه والانظمه الكهربايئه واجهزة الرؤيا على ان يكون التحديث والتطوير ملبيا لاحتياجات القوات المسلحة والخدمة لاطول فترة ممكنه.
يشمل برنامج التطوير ما يلي :

1.
استبدال المدفع 120 ملم المحلزن القديم بالمدفع 120 ملم الاملس.
2.
استبدال نظام السيطرة على الرمي.
3.
استخدام نظام التحكم بالرماية(IFCS) والمستخدم في دبابة م60ا3 مع امكانية توصيلة بنظام عرض الصور.
4.
استبدال انظمة التحكم بحركة البرج ومعدات الاتزان الموجودة بانظمة الكترونيه رقميه.
5.
استخدام نظام الاتزان والمشتق من نظام الفالكون.
6.
تحديث جميع الجدلات والقطع الكهربايئه المستخدمه.
7.
استبدال وحدة انتاج الطاقة المستخدمه.
8.
تركيب مكيفات(AC) بالاضافة الى اجهزة الحماية من الحرب الكيماويه والبيلوجيه والنوويه(NBC).
9.
تحسين القدرة القتالية.
10.
تحسين التشغيل وعوامل الامان.
11.
تحسين الصيانة.
12.
إطالة مدة الخدمة. 
للأعلى
التطوير سوف يحسن القدرات العامه التالية:
1.
دقة الاصابة للمسافات الطويله في حالة ثبات الدبابة او حركتها للاهداف المتحركه والثابته.
2.
اكتشاف و مشاغلة الاهداف بدقة باستخدام نظام الرؤيا المحسن للامر وانظمة الاتزان وانظمة الرؤيا الشامله الاخرى.
3.
تحسين القدرات التكتيكية عن طريق زيادة سرعة وتسارع قدرات البرج.
4.
احتمالية الاصابة من الطلقة الاولى نتيجه التكامل الفني بين أجزاء نظام التحكم بالرمايه. 
مواصفات التطوير لدبابة الحسين
*
تصبح دبابة الحسين قادرة على الرمايه بمستوى الدبابات الحديثة الميدانيه مع قدرتها على رماية ذخيرة الناتو المعياريه للمدفع 120 ملم الاملس بمعدل رماية 8 طلقات في الدقيقه.
*
يصبح البرج يؤمن نظام حمايه دفاعيه ذاتيه مستقل بشكل كامل للمستخدم.
*
استخدام المدفع 120 ملم الاملس( L-50 ) مع العناصر التاليه:
1.
نظام تثبيت مؤخرة المدفع الشبه اتوماتيكيه.
2.
نظام تثبيت المدفع خلال الحركة, المسافة410 ملم.
3.
نظام سيطرة على قوة حركة رجوع المدفع بقوة 290 كيلو نيوتن. 
نظام التحكم والمراقبة في دبابة الحسين ويشمل
1.
مقدرة مدى ليزريه غير مؤثرة على العين البشريه موصوله مع نظام الرؤيا للمدفعي.
2.
نظام رؤيا ليلي حراري من الجيل الثاني موصول مع نظام رؤيا المدفعي.
3.
نظام المحافظة على خط النظر من خلال محورين لنظام السيطرة.
4.
مجال رؤيا شامل ل 360 درجه للامر.
5.
لوحات عرض المعركة التي تزود الاشارات الكهربايئه من النظام البصري لكل من المدفعي والامر.
6.
حساس لمعالجة الانحدار بالاضافة الى نظام معياري للاسلاك.
7.
كمبيوتر لحساب المحرك البلاستيقي.
8.
نظام محدث لتوازن البرج.
9.
نظام نقل البيانات الرقميه MIL-STD-1553. 
نظام الوضع الأدراكي

1.
الادامه.
2.
البرج يشمل على نظام الادارة الارشاديه ونظام مركب لرماية القنابل الدخانية.
3.
جهاز تحذير ليزري يعطي الطاقم تحذير مسبق عن اي تهديد محتمل من العدو مما يسمح باجراء عمليات خداعية تودي بالتالي الى ادامة النظام لفترة اطول. 
النظام الكهربائي ويشمل مايلي :
1.
لوحة تحكم السائق موحده وجديدة.
2.
العقلانية في توزيع صناديق المفاتيح.
3.
عوازل حرارية لكوابل التوصيل وموانع التواء للمحافظة على حرية الحركة.
4.
قاعدة توصيل جديدة مع حلقات انزلاق تتحمل التيارالكهربائي العالي.
5.
نظام جديد للتحكم بتغذية البرج ونظام المفاتيح.

----------


## Ultimate

[align=center]حيو زلام الوطن  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 
عالراس والعين والله  :Eh S(15): [/align]

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## رمز الاسود

حيو زلام الوطن 
عالراس والعين والله

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

